# DISCUSS: Top 3 Best Looking Skyscraper



## 3darchitect (Jul 22, 2014)

Show your personal top 3 best skyscraper in term of design, share most stunning shot of that skyscraper (1 photo/skyscraper) and let discuss about it..


----------



## elkabel (Dec 14, 2008)

Chrystler building -Only rightfully king of all skyscrapers with its crown.
Ahead of his time for a whole decades. It doesnt require comment 









City of Capitals ( doesnt matter which one ). Its something extraordinary, so massive and modern. Sth beautifull. Best example that in this days its still possible to build sth unique.









MEsseTurm - a bit classy, a bit fancy, a bit modern  Outstanding


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

*ECB Headquarters | 185m | Frankfurt /Germany*

completed 2014










:cheers1:


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

1. Ryugyong Hotel, Pyongyang. Mind-blowing and extraordinary, unlike any other building ever, espeecially for the 1980s when it was designed. I wish it was completed.









2. Burj Khalifa, Dubai. Are words needed?









3.Ardmore Residence, Singapore. I love its slightly retro-space age look.









An honorable mention to the old WTC, which was one of the most impressive, imposing and incredible set of buildings of all time.


----------

